# Thanksgiving/Fall pics(Pic Heavy)



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you, same to you. Beautiful photos, she is a cute girl.


----------



## heem6 (May 22, 2010)

Good looking pup! Just what I heard Canadian Goldens look like - long, lean and trim furred. Wish I had one!


----------

